# Maven und JUnit



## y0dA (29. Mrz 2007)

Weiß jemand ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, wenn man mittels Maven Reports generiert, dass Maven hierbei bspw. nicht die Suiten von den Tests mit reported sondern schlichtweg ignoriert?


----------



## kama (29. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

Du musst schlicht und ergreifend die Suiten weg lassen oder die Suiten entsprechend benennen. 

Ich würde mir Suiten schlicht sparen, da die meist nur zusätzlichen Pflege Aufwand bedeuten. Die Tests selbst werden ja auch so erkannt.

Du kannst natürlich auch die entsprechenden Suiten ausschliessen, geht aber nur, wenn die in eigenen Dateien liegen.

http://maven.apache.org/plugins/maven-surefire-plugin/examples/inclusion-exclusion.html

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## y0dA (2. Apr 2007)

Hallo!

Schonmal danke für die Antwort sowie Lösung.

Die Suiten möchte ich nicht entfernen, da die schon vor Maven da waren - ich werd sie "einfach" ausschliessen (so wie im Link gezeigt).

mfg

**EDIT**
hat leider nicht geklappt.

Meinst du, dass die Suiten nicht unter src/test/java liegen dürfen?


```
<reporting>
            <plugins>
                  <plugin>
                        <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
                        <artifactId>maven-surefire-report-plugin</artifactId>
                        <configuration>
                        	<excludes>
                        		<exclude>**/TestAll.java</exclude>
                        		<exclude>**/TestCreateAll.java</exclude>
                        		<exclude>**/TestMiscellaneousAll.java</exclude>
                        		<exclude>**/TestModelAll.java</exclude>
                        		<exclude>**/TestSqlCreatorAll.java</exclude>
                        	</excludes>
                        </configuration>
                  </plugin>
                  <plugin>
                        <groupId>org.codehaus.mojo</groupId>
                        <artifactId>cobertura-maven-plugin</artifactId>
                  </plugin>
            </plugins>
      </reporting>
```

mfg


----------



## kama (2. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin jetzt mal provokant. Was machen denn die Suiten anderes als dass alle Test eine bestimmten Bereiches aufgerufen werden.
Das ergibt sich doch aber aus den Unit Tests selbst.
Oder?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## y0dA (2. Apr 2007)

Ja schon klar, jedoch gefiel mir die Möglichkeit mit dem "exclude" sehr - schade dass ich das irgendwie nicht hinbekomme.

Werde meine heißgeliebten Suiten dann wohl ma löschen


----------

